# طقس اسبوع الالام للمعلم ابراهيم عياد



## moharb (17 فبراير 2010)

طقس اسبوع الالام للمعلم ابراهيم عياد






أجيوس خميس العهد


أرباع الناقوس

أسبزمس آدام قداس خميس العهد

أسبزمس آدام لقان خميس العهد

أمانة اللص

أوأناغنوسيس

أيها الإبن الوحيد الجنس

إفنوتى ناىنان و الختام

الإبركسيس الحزاينى

تى شورى الحزاينى الصغير

تى شورى الحزاينى الكبير

ثوك تى تى جم

طاى شورى الحزاينى

قطع الساعة السادسة

كاطا إيهوؤو

كى إيبرتو دمج

كيريليسون لقان خميس العهد

لحن آجيوس الحزاينى

لحن أفتشينون

لحن أوكاتى​

.


----------



## moharb (17 فبراير 2010)

لحن أومونوجينيس

لحن إثفيتى أناستاسيس

لحن إثفيتى للساعة التاسعة

لحن بيك إثرونوس للساعة12

لحن بيك إثرونوس

لحن غولغوثا ثم الختام

لحن فاى إيطاف إنف

لحن كى إيبرتو

مرد إنجيل قداس خميس العهد

مرد إنجيل لقان خميس العهد

مرد قطع الساعة التاسعة

مزمور التجنيز العام

مقدمة و ختام الطروحات

مقدمة و ختام النبوات

وننتظر قيامة الأموات

يوداس قبطى و عربى



.
​


----------

